# 17th November reception at the welsh assembly



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Third Time Lucky?
Welsh Fertility Funding
IVF treatment brings significant emotional and financial impacts on patients
which is only increased by the restrictions of Welsh NHS funding. This
briefing explains the Welsh fight for full implementation of the NICE guidelines
2004 promoting NHS funding for 3 full IVF cycles.
Tuesday 17th November 2009
6pm - 8pm
Tea / coffee and light refreshments
Conference Room 24, Ty Hywel
National Assembly for Wales,
Cardiff Bay
Speakers:
Angela Burns AM, Welsh Conservatives
Andrew Davies AM, Shadow Minister for Health and Social Services
Kara Ellard, IVF Patient
Lyndon Miles, Head of Embryology IVF Wales
Clare Lewis Jones MBE, Chief Executive of Infertility Network UK
Jackie Brown, Director of the Health and Fertility Clinic
Kindly hosted by Angela Burns AM
All are welcome and attendance is free.
To attend please register with kara ellard
[email protected]​1. kara
2. luke
3. kara's mum
4. kara's dad
5. Glensi (S4C research)
6. ravan and sam
7. andy (ravans dh)


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hiya all

17th November 6pm til 8pm

The senedd, cardiff bay

Guest speakers including myself, clare (chief ex from infertility network uk) and angela burns AM and others and light refreshments provided.

We need your support on this so get your names down, stand up and be counted we need to show a united front, babies concieved through treatment welcome and needed for pictures please.

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish. there are 50 places but we can move venue if more

1. kara
2. luke
3. kara's mum
4. kara's dad
5. Glensi (S4C research)
6. ravan and sam
7. andy (ravans dh)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hiya all

17th November 6pm til 8pm

The senedd, cardiff bay

Guest speakers including myself, clare (chief ex from infertility network uk) and angela burns AM and others and light refreshments provided.

We need your support on this so get your names down, stand up and be counted we need to show a united front, babies concieved through treatment welcome and needed for pictures please.

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish. there are 50 places but we can move venue if more

1. kara
2. luke
3. kara's mum
4. kara's dad
5. Glensi (S4C research)
6. ravan and sam
7. andy (ravans dh)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP
10.miriam + maia


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nice one girls

i am hoping to get a poster up in clinic soon or maybe some invites. it should be good and it will be great to have your support for my speech as i will be scared


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi kara, sorry i am probably not gonna be able to make it as that is ec week. your speech will be fine. your a tv star now.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara I will do my best to make it.  DH wont be able to as he is working, so will see if my mum wants to come along instead.  

You'll be fine with your speech I'm sure


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

sorry to be a pain but could you tell me a bit more about the aim of it - is it to campaign for better treatment or is it to raise general awareness etc?  also where would the photographs be used?  my family don't know we are having tx so i wouldn't want our pictures turning up in the western mail!
thanks


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=164891.0

jo this is the campaign that was set up and this an event about this, AM's will be there listening and hopefully it will raise awarness. basically we have been fighting for more IVF funding on the NHS as the NICE guidelines state and to bring wales in line with alot of england and all of scotland

as far as media are concerned , no one will be photographed, filmed unless there want to be. we will maybe have a section where people who dont want any media attention can sit, i will check this out and will make sure this is possible.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya all

17th November 6pm til 8pm

The senedd, cardiff bay

Guest speakers including myself, clare (chief ex from infertility network uk) and angela burns AM and others and light refreshments provided.

We need your support on this so get your names down, stand up and be counted we need to show a united front, babies concieved through treatment welcome and needed for pictures please.

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish. there are 50 places but we can move venue if more

1. kara
2. luke
3. kara's mum
4. kara's dad
5. Glensi (S4C research)
6. ravan and sam
7. andy (ravans dh)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP
10. miriam + maia 
11. caroline
12. marc (caroline's dh)

claire add your name once you have spoken to your mum please.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hiya all

17th November 6pm til 8pm

The senedd, cardiff bay

Guest speakers including myself, clare (chief ex from infertility network uk) and angela burns AM and others and light refreshments provided.

We need your support on this so get your names down, stand up and be counted we need to show a united front, babies concieved through treatment welcome and needed for pictures please.

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish. there are 50 places but we can move venue if more

1. kara
2. luke
3. kara's mum
4. kara's dad
5. Glensi (S4C research)
6. ravan and sam
7. andy (ravans dh)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP
10. miriam + maia
11. caroline
12. marc (caroline's dh)
13. Claire & Mum


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya all

17th November 6pm til 8pm

The senedd, cardiff bay

Guest speakers including myself, clare (chief ex from infertility network uk) and angela burns AM and others and light refreshments provided.

We need your support on this so get your names down, stand up and be counted we need to show a united front, babies concieved through treatment welcome and needed for pictures please.

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish. there are 50 places but we can move venue if more

1. kara
2. luke
3. kara's mum
4. kara's dad
5. Glensi (S4C research)
6. ravan and sam
7. andy (ravans dh)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP
10. miriam + maia
11. caroline
12. marc (caroline's dh)
13. Claire
14. Mum (claire's mum)

thanks girls , keep on adding your names, jules will be along as some point and add herself and others

this is gona be great


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

When do you need to know Kara? My EC is either going to be the week before or that week but would really love to come along.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hiya all

17th November 6pm til 8pm

The senedd, cardiff bay

Guest speakers including myself, clare (chief ex from infertility network uk) and angela burns AM and others and light refreshments provided.

We need your support on this so get your names down, stand up and be counted we need to show a united front, babies concieved through treatment welcome and needed for pictures please.

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish. there are 50 places but we can move venue if more

1. kara
2. luke
3. kara's mum
4. kara's dad
5. Glensi (S4C research)
6. ravan and sam
7. andy (ravans dh)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP
10. miriam + maia
11. caroline
12. marc (caroline's dh)
13. Claire
14. Mum (claire's mum)
15. Jule
16. Stu (Jule DH)

?more need to ask but me and stu for definate obviously


thanks girls , keep on adding your names, jules will be along as some point and add herself and others

this is gona be great


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

Hiya all

17th November 6pm til 8pm

The senedd, cardiff bay

Guest speakers including myself, clare (chief ex from infertility network uk) and angela burns AM and others and light refreshments provided.

We need your support on this so get your names down, stand up and be counted we need to show a united front, babies concieved through treatment welcome and needed for pictures please.

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish. there are 50 places but we can move venue if more

1. kara
2. luke
3. kara's mum
4. kara's dad
5. Glensi (S4C research)
6. ravan and sam
7. andy (ravans dh)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP
10. miriam + maia
11. caroline
12. marc (caroline's dh)
13. Claire
14. Mum (claire's mum)
15. Jule
16. Stu (Jule DH)
17. joanne
18. justin (joanne's dh)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the list is looking really good girls

edwina hart has been invited and we should know by the end of the weel whether she will be attending.....this really could kick some butt along with the petition


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hiya all

17th November 6pm til 8pm

The senedd, cardiff bay

Guest speakers including myself, clare (chief ex from infertility network uk) and angela burns AM and others and light refreshments provided.

We need your support on this so get your names down, stand up and be counted we need to show a united front, babies concieved through treatment welcome and needed for pictures please.

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish. there are 50 places but we can move venue if more

1. kara
2. luke
3. kara's mum
4. kara's dad
5. Glensi (S4C research)
6. ravan and sam
7. andy (ravans dh)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP
10. miriam + maia
11. caroline
12. marc (caroline's dh)
13. Claire
14. Mum (claire's mum)
15. Jule
16. Stu (Jule DH)
17. joanne
18. justin (joanne's dh)
19. Helen
20. Stuart (Helen's DH)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

17th November 6pm til 8pm

The senedd, cardiff bay

Guest speakers including myself, lyndon miles,clare (chief ex from infertility network uk) and angela burns AM and others and light refreshments provided.

We need your support on this so get your names down, stand up and be counted we need to show a united front, babies concieved through treatment welcome and needed for pictures please.

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish. there are 50 places but we can move venue if more

1. kara
2. luke
3. kara's mum
4. kara's dad
5. Glensi (S4C research)
6. ravan and sam
7. andy (ravans dh)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP
10. miriam + maia
11. caroline
12. marc (caroline's dh)
13. Claire
14. Mum (claire's mum)
15. Jule
16. Stu (Jule DH)
17. joanne
18. justin (joanne's dh)
19. Helen
20. Stuart (Helen's DH)


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

17th November 6pm til 8pm

The senedd, cardiff bay

Guest speakers including myself, lyndon miles,clare (chief ex from infertility network uk) and angela burns AM and others and light refreshments provided.

We need your support on this so get your names down, stand up and be counted we need to show a united front, babies concieved through treatment welcome and needed for pictures please.

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish. there are 50 places but we can move venue if more

1. kara
2. luke
3. kara's mum
4. kara's dad
5. Glensi (S4C research)
6. ravan and sam
7. andy (ravans dh)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP
10. miriam + maia
11. caroline
12. marc (caroline's dh)
13. Claire
14. Mum (claire's mum)
15. Jule
16. Stu (Jule DH)
17. joanne
18. justin (joanne's dh)
19. Helen
20. Stuart (Helen's DH)
21. Lisa (Taffy) 

Hubby may also be able to come but I will have to let you know nearer the time if thats ok.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

17th November 6pm til 8pm

The senedd, cardiff bay

Guest speakers including myself, lyndon miles,clare (chief ex from infertility network uk) and angela burns AM and others and light refreshments provided.

We need your support on this so get your names down, stand up and be counted we need to show a united front, babies concieved through treatment welcome and needed for pictures please.

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish. there are 50 places but we can move venue if more

1. kara
2. luke
3. kara's mum
4. kara's dad
5. Glensi (S4C research)
6. ravan and sam
7. andy (ravans dh)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP
10. miriam + maia
11. caroline
12. marc (caroline's dh)
13. Claire
14. Mum (claire's mum)
15. Jule
16. Stu (Jule DH)
17. joanne
18. justin (joanne's dh)
19. Helen
20. Stuart (Helen's DH)
21. Lisa (Taffy) 
22. jo and baby lily


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hiya all

17th November 6pm til 8pm

The senedd, cardiff bay

Guest speakers including myself, clare (chief ex from infertility network uk) and angela burns AM and others and light refreshments provided.

We need your support on this so get your names down, stand up and be counted we need to show a united front, babies concieved through treatment welcome and needed for pictures please.

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish. there are 50 places but we can move venue if more

1. kara
2. luke
3. kara's mum
4. kara's dad
5. Glensi (S4C research)
6. ravan and sam
7. andy (ravans dh)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP
10. miriam + maia
11. caroline
12. marc (caroline's dh)
13. Claire
14. Diane (claire's mum)
15. ? Brian (claire's dad)
16. Jule
17. Stu (Jule DH)
18. joanne
19. justin (joanne's dh)
20. Helen
21. Stuart (Helen's DH)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya all

17th November 6pm til 8pm

The senedd, cardiff bay

Guest speakers including myself, clare (chief ex from infertility network uk) and angela burns AM and others and light refreshments provided.

We need your support on this so get your names down, stand up and be counted we need to show a united front, babies concieved through treatment welcome and needed for pictures please.

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish. there are 50 places but we can move venue if more

1. kara
2. luke
3. kara's mum
4. kara's dad
5. Glensi (S4C research)
6. ravan and sam
7. andy (ravans dh)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP
10. miriam + maia
11. caroline
12. marc (caroline's dh)
13. Claire
14. Diane (claire's mum)
15. ? Brian (claire's dad)
16. Jule
17. Stu (Jule DH)
18. joanne
19. justin (joanne's dh)
20. Helen
21. Stuart (Helen's DH)
22. Lisa (Taffy) 
23. jo and baby lily


----------



## btbam (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya all

17th November 6pm til 8pm

The senedd, cardiff bay

Guest speakers including myself, clare (chief ex from infertility network uk) and angela burns AM and others and light refreshments provided.

We need your support on this so get your names down, stand up and be counted we need to show a united front, babies concieved through treatment welcome and needed for pictures please.

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish. there are 50 places but we can move venue if more

1. kara
2. luke
3. kara's mum
4. kara's dad
5. Glensi (S4C research)
6. ravan and sam
7. andy (ravans dh)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP
10. miriam + maia
11. caroline
12. marc (caroline's dh)
13. Claire
14. Diane (claire's mum)
15. ? Brian (claire's dad)
16. Jule
17. Stu (Jule DH)
18. joanne
19. justin (joanne's dh)
20. Helen
21. Stuart (Helen's DH)
22. Lisa (Taffy) 
23. jo and baby lily 
24. jo G & Friend


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hiya all

17th November 6pm til 8pm

The senedd, cardiff bay

Guest speakers including myself, clare (chief ex from infertility network uk) and angela burns AM and others and light refreshments provided.

We need your support on this so get your names down, stand up and be counted we need to show a united front, babies concieved through treatment welcome and needed for pictures please.

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish. there are 50 places but we can move venue if more

1. kara
2. luke
3. kara's mum
4. kara's dad
5. Glensi (S4C research)
6. ravan and sam
7. andy (ravans dh)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP
10. miriam + maia
11. caroline
12. marc (caroline's dh)
13. Claire
14. Diane (claire's mum)
15. ? Brian (claire's dad)
16. Jule
17. Stu (Jule DH)
18. joanne
19. justin (joanne's dh)
20. Helen
21. Stuart (Helen's DH)
22. Lisa (Taffy) 
23. jo and baby lily 
24. jo G
25. jo g Friend

btbam sorry to see your recent IUI was unsuccessful, keep your chin up and i hope you have a plan


----------



## btbam (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks Kara.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Third Time Lucky?
Welsh Fertility Funding
IVF treatment brings significant emotional and financial impacts on patients
which is only increased by the restrictions of Welsh NHS funding. This
briefing explains the Welsh fight for full implementation of the NICE guidelines
2004 promoting NHS funding for 3 full IVF cycles.
Tuesday 17th November 2009
6pm - 8pm
Tea / coffee and light refreshments
Conference Room 24, Ty Hywel
National Assembly for Wales,
Cardiff Bay
Speakers:
Angela Burns AM, Welsh Conservatives
Andrew Davies AM, Shadow Minister for Health and Social Services
Kara Ellard, IVF Patient
Lyndon Miles, Head of Embryology IVF Wales
Clare Lewis Jones MBE, Chief Executive of Infertility Network UK
Jackie Brown, Director of the Health and Fertility Clinic
Kindly hosted by Angela Burns AM
All are welcome and attendance is free.
To attend please register with kara ellard
[email protected]​


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

as you can see ladies its now at the national assembly which i think is the red building near the senedd

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish.

1. kara
2. luke
3. kara's mum
4. kara's dad
5. Glensi (S4C research)
6. ravan and sam
7. andy (ravans dh)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP
10. miriam + maia
11. caroline
12. marc (caroline's dh)
13. Claire
14. Diane (claire's mum)
15. ? Brian (claire's dad)
16. Jule
17. Stu (Jule DH)
18. joanne
19. justin (joanne's dh)
20. Helen
21. Stuart (Helen's DH)
22. Lisa (Taffy) 
23. jo and baby lily 
24. jo G
25. jo g Friend


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well soon im gona have to write my speech for this (scary)

just be aware that i believe it is now across the way from the seneed......think its the big red brick building


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

you better get writing quick lol im sure you will be fine


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just over a week to go ladies and my speech is still not complete so no laughing on the day lol


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

DH is going to see if he can get the day off work, as we are three hours drive away and i'm not sure i could get there in one piece!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

kazz would be great if you can make it, let me know


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope you doing ok with you speach Kara, I know you'll do fab with all the interviews that you have done. Really looking forward to this


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks hun
its slowly coming together but is a little disjointed atm which im sure i can fix


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah you will sort. I have gone along these lines when have had to do a speach - INTRO - Present the topic of speach and outline major points. BODY -Focus detail of main points. Provide all the informative or supportive evidence to explain and support points. CONCLUSION - Summarise main points and stress the most important details for a lasting impact! 

Hope this helps!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks hun, it is a little all over the place at the moment so will try and put it into some order


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara i'm sure your speech will be fine.  Good luck anyway, time flies can't believe it's a week today (just put that it to scare you LOL)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im am scared

time is flying


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

public speaking is second nature to you now Kara! You will do everyone proud.

Are you going to it Michelle?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Pix no i can't make it.  Work is so busy i'm finding it hard to get time off


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

that a shame. O well sure will catch up with you at a meet some time


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah be good to see you again and we must eat veg in the car lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

fear factor has kicked in, ive had ITV on the phone and will be speaking to them before the event probably from home as im not sure i can get to cardiff earlier that day


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

all the best kara so wish i could be there. your speech will be great cos you can speak from the heart as you have been through so much.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Third Time Lucky?
Welsh Fertility Funding
IVF treatment brings significant emotional and financial impacts on patients
which is only increased by the restrictions of Welsh NHS funding. This
briefing explains the Welsh fight for full implementation of the NICE guidelines
2004 promoting NHS funding for 3 full IVF cycles.
Tuesday 17th November 2009
6pm - 8pm
Tea / coffee and light refreshments
Conference Room 24, Ty Hywel
National Assembly for Wales,
Cardiff Bay
Speakers:
Angela Burns AM, Welsh Conservatives
Andrew Davies AM, Shadow Minister for Health and Social Services
Kara Ellard, IVF Patient
Lyndon Miles, Head of Embryology IVF Wales
Clare Lewis Jones MBE, Chief Executive of Infertility Network UK
Jackie Brown, Director of the Health and Fertility Clinic
Kindly hosted by Angela Burns AM
All are welcome and attendance is free.
To attend please register with kara ellard
[email protected]​as you can see ladies its now at the national assembly which i think is the red building near the senedd

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish.

1. kara
2. luke
3. kara's mum
4. kara's dad
5. Glensi (S4C research)
6. ravan and sam
7. andy (ravans dh)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP
10. miriam + maia
11. caroline
12. marc (caroline's dh)
13. Claire
14. Diane (claire's mum)
15. ? Brian (claire's dad)
16. Jule
17. Stu (Jule DH)
18. joanne
19. justin (joanne's dh)
20. Helen
21. Stuart (Helen's DH)
22. Lisa (Taffy) 
23. jo and baby lily 
24. jo G
25. jo g Friend
26. Carla 
27. Daniel (carla's dh)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Third Time Lucky?
Welsh Fertility Funding
IVF treatment brings significant emotional and financial impacts on patients
which is only increased by the restrictions of Welsh NHS funding. This
briefing explains the Welsh fight for full implementation of the NICE guidelines
2004 promoting NHS funding for 3 full IVF cycles.
Tuesday 17th November 2009
6pm - 8pm
Tea / coffee and light refreshments
Conference Room 24, Ty Hywel
National Assembly for Wales,
Cardiff Bay
Speakers:
Angela Burns AM, Welsh Conservatives
Andrew Davies AM, Shadow Minister for Health and Social Services
Kara Ellard, IVF Patient
Lyndon Miles, Head of Embryology IVF Wales
Clare Lewis Jones MBE, Chief Executive of Infertility Network UK
Jackie Brown, Director of the Health and Fertility Clinic
Kindly hosted by Angela Burns AM
All are welcome and attendance is free.
To attend please register with kara ellard
[email protected]​as you can see ladies its now at the national assembly which i think is the red building near the senedd

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish.

1. kara
2. luke
3. kara's mum
4. kara's dad
5. Glensi (S4C research)
6. ravan and sam
7. andy (ravans dh)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP
10. miriam + maia
11. caroline
12. marc (caroline's dh)
13. Claire
14. Diane (claire's mum)
15. ? Brian (claire's dad)
16. Jule
17. Stu (Jule DH)
18. joanne
19. justin (joanne's dh)
20. Helen
21. Stuart (Helen's DH)
22. Lisa (Taffy) 
23. jo and baby lily 
24. jo G
25. jo g Friend
26. Carla 
27. Daniel (carla's dh)
28. helen
29. joe (helen's sister)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ladies i need one more thing please

can you copy and paste the below thread )or pm me) and add in whether you mind having your picture taken or not, this will just make it easier for me on the night. you by no means do not have to have a picture taken. TV cameras might be there and this also applies, if you mark you name no media attention those who dont mind just say media attention welcome

thank you

*NO MEDIA IS CONFIRMED AS YET BUT I WOULD LIKE A GROUP PICTURE FOR MY LOCAL PAPER FOR THOSE THAT WELCOME MEDIA ATTENTION*


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Third Time Lucky?
Welsh Fertility Funding
IVF treatment brings significant emotional and financial impacts on patients
which is only increased by the restrictions of Welsh NHS funding. This
briefing explains the Welsh fight for full implementation of the NICE guidelines
2004 promoting NHS funding for 3 full IVF cycles.
Tuesday 17th November 2009
6pm - 8pm
Tea / coffee and light refreshments
Conference Room 24, Ty Hywel
National Assembly for Wales,
Cardiff Bay
Speakers:
Angela Burns AM, Welsh Conservatives
Andrew Davies AM, Shadow Minister for Health and Social Services
Kara Ellard, IVF Patient
Lyndon Miles, Head of Embryology IVF Wales
Clare Lewis Jones MBE, Chief Executive of Infertility Network UK
Jackie Brown, Director of the Health and Fertility Clinic
Kindly hosted by Angela Burns AM
All are welcome and attendance is free.
To attend please register with kara ellard
[email protected]​as you can see ladies its now at the national assembly which i think is the red building near the senedd

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish.

1. kara (media welcome)
2. luke (media welcome)
3. kara's mum (media welcome)
4. kara's dad (media welcome)
5. Glensi (S4C research) (media welcome)
6. ravan and sam (media welcome)
7. andy (ravans dh) (media welcome)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP
10. miriam + maia
11. caroline
12. marc (caroline's dh)
13. Claire
14. Diane (claire's mum)
15. ? Brian (claire's dad)
16. Jule
17. Stu (Jule DH)
18. joanne
19. justin (joanne's dh)
20. Helen (media welcome)
21. Stuart (Helen's DH) (media welcome)
22. Lisa (Taffy) 
23. jo and baby lily 
24. jo G
25. jo g Friend
26. Carla 
27. Daniel (carla's dh)
28. helen
29. joe (helen's sister)


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

If there's anything I can do, just let me know  I didn't get too far with the petition you gave me before, Kara [sorry] but our work was in the middle of changing contracts and it's been a crazy busy time for me. Apologies


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

SF are you coming to the event?


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm hoping too. As it stands now I'm off work on Tuesday, so I should be able to get there.  I don't know any of you! - but what you're doing, esp. you Kara, needs as much support as possible. DH and I will do our best to be there.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

I will need your name down by Monday please hun

dont worry about not knowing anyone, there are other people coming that dont know anyone and who i dont know. this is so important and it would be great to show a united front and you will get to listen to my speech which i hope is ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Third Time Lucky?
Welsh Fertility Funding
IVF treatment brings significant emotional and financial impacts on patients
which is only increased by the restrictions of Welsh NHS funding. This
briefing explains the Welsh fight for full implementation of the NICE guidelines
2004 promoting NHS funding for 3 full IVF cycles.
Tuesday 17th November 2009
6pm – 8pm
Tea / coffee and light refreshments
Conference Room 24, Ty Hywel
National Assembly for Wales,
Cardiff Bay
Speakers:
Angela Burns AM, Welsh Conservatives
Andrew Davies AM, Shadow Minister for Health and Social Services
Kara Ellard, IVF Patient
Lyndon Miles, Head of Embryology IVF Wales
Clare Lewis Jones MBE, Chief Executive of Infertility Network UK
Jackie Brown, Director of the Health and Fertility Clinic
Kindly hosted by Angela Burns AM
All are welcome and attendance is free.
To attend please register with kara ellard
[email protected]
as you can see ladies its now at the national assembly which i think is the red building near the senedd

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish.

1. kara (media welcome)
2. luke (media welcome)
3. kara's mum (media welcome)
4. kara's dad (media welcome)
5. Glensi (S4C research) (media welcome)
6. ravan and sam (media welcome)
7. andy (ravans dh) (media welcome)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP
10. miriam + maia
11. caroline
12. marc (caroline's dh)
13. Claire
14. Diane (claire's mum)
15. ? Brian (claire's dad)
16. Jule
17. Stu (Jule DH)
18. joanne
19. justin (joanne's dh)
20. Helen (media welcome)
21. Stuart (Helen's DH) (media welcome)
22. Lisa (Taffy) 
23. jo and baby lily 
24. jo G
25. jo g Friend
26. Carla 
27. Daniel (carla's dh)
28. helen
29. joe (helen's sister)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

speech almost complete just a few little bits to do over the weekend. i read it out to a couple of work mates and have to say i do find it tricky reading it rather than just answering questions! so i might stubble a little with nerves so no laughing at me

now the question of what to wear lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck and i think you should buy a new mat outfit


----------



## milliemags (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Kara, I desperatly want to come along but haven't had any luck getting out of work so far! If I can get cover I really want to be there, can I just turn up? i'd be bringing my mam with me as DH really can't get out of work. Fingers crossed i'll be able to be there! It will be so good if Edwina Hart does turn up xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

michelle i have a few things from ebay, might look for something monday though lol

milliemags i have pm'd you, it would be great to have you along and yep it would be good if edwina hart turns up!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Third Time Lucky?
Welsh Fertility Funding
IVF treatment brings significant emotional and financial impacts on patients
which is only increased by the restrictions of Welsh NHS funding. This
briefing explains the Welsh fight for full implementation of the NICE guidelines
2004 promoting NHS funding for 3 full IVF cycles.
Tuesday 17th November 2009
6pm – 8pm
Tea / coffee and light refreshments
Conference Room 24, Ty Hywel
National Assembly for Wales,
Cardiff Bay
Speakers:
Angela Burns AM, Welsh Conservatives
Andrew Davies AM, Shadow Minister for Health and Social Services
Kara Ellard, IVF Patient
Lyndon Miles, Head of Embryology IVF Wales
Clare Lewis Jones MBE, Chief Executive of Infertility Network UK
Jackie Brown, Director of the Health and Fertility Clinic
Kindly hosted by Angela Burns AM
All are welcome and attendance is free.
To attend please register with kara ellard
[email protected]
as you can see ladies its now at the national assembly which i think is the red building near the senedd

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish.

1. kara (media welcome)
2. luke (media welcome)
3. kara's mum (media welcome)
4. kara's dad (media welcome)
5. Glensi (S4C research) (media welcome)
6. ravan and sam (media welcome)
7. andy (ravans dh) (media welcome)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP
10. miriam + maia
11. caroline
12. marc (caroline's dh)
13. Claire
14. Diane (claire's mum)
15. ? Brian (claire's dad)
16. Jule
17. Stu (Jule DH)
18. joanne
19. justin (joanne's dh)
20. Helen (media welcome)
21. Stuart (Helen's DH) (media welcome)
22. Lisa (Taffy) 
23. jo and baby lily 
24. jo G
25. jo g Friend
26. Carla 
27. Daniel (carla's dh)
28. helen
29. joe (helen's sister)
30. Mike (Taffy's DH)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well ladies quick up date

It seems edwina hart will be attending from 6pm ish til 615pm

no media as yet confirm but please can i ask for a group picture after the speeches

omg im nervous lol


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey hun, i'm sure you will be fine.  I would love to try and come tomorrow and offer my support but it would depend on me getting out of work and through the traffic.  Would most probably be on my own as DH will be working nights.  x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jaynee you are more than welcome and hey you wont be alone for long as we are all in the same boat...hope you can get out of work


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry, Kara.. can't make it after all.

Good luck with it all!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Third Time Lucky?
Welsh Fertility Funding
IVF treatment brings significant emotional and financial impacts on patients
which is only increased by the restrictions of Welsh NHS funding. This
briefing explains the Welsh fight for full implementation of the NICE guidelines
2004 promoting NHS funding for 3 full IVF cycles.
Tuesday 17th November 2009
6pm - 8pm
Tea / coffee and light refreshments
Conference Room 24, Ty Hywel
National Assembly for Wales,
Cardiff Bay
Speakers:
Angela Burns AM, Welsh Conservatives
Andrew Davies AM, Shadow Minister for Health and Social Services
Kara Ellard, IVF Patient
Lyndon Miles, Head of Embryology IVF Wales
Clare Lewis Jones MBE, Chief Executive of Infertility Network UK
Jackie Brown, Director of the Health and Fertility Clinic
Kindly hosted by Angela Burns AM
All are welcome and attendance is free.
To attend please register with kara ellard
[email protected]​as you can see ladies its now at the national assembly which i think is the red building near the senedd

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish.

1. kara (media welcome)
2. luke (media welcome)
3. kara's mum (media welcome)
4. kara's dad (media welcome)
5. Glensi (S4C research) (media welcome)
6. ravan and sam (media welcome)
7. andy (ravans dh) (media welcome)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP
10. miriam + maia
11. caroline
12. marc (caroline's dh)
13. Claire
14. Diane (claire's mum)
15. ? Brian (claire's dad)
16. Jule
17. Stu (Jule DH)
18. joanne
19. justin (joanne's dh)
20. Helen (media welcome)
21. Stuart (Helen's DH) (media welcome)
22. Lisa (Taffy) 
23. jo and baby lily 
24. jo G
25. jo g Friend
26. Carla 
27. Daniel (carla's dh)
28. helen
29. joe (helen's sister)
30. Mike (Taffy's DH)


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hope everything goes well tomorrow guys.  let me know all the juicy gossip lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Good luck all for tomorrow, sorry I can't make it. x


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi all

Your welcome to add me to your list...im all in favour of more nhs funding!!


Girliepinx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girliepinx are you attending the event tomorrow night?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Third Time Lucky?
Welsh Fertility Funding
IVF treatment brings significant emotional and financial impacts on patients
which is only increased by the restrictions of Welsh NHS funding. This
briefing explains the Welsh fight for full implementation of the NICE guidelines
2004 promoting NHS funding for 3 full IVF cycles.
Tuesday 17th November 2009
6pm - 8pm
Tea / coffee and light refreshments
Conference Room 24, Ty Hywel
National Assembly for Wales,
Cardiff Bay
Speakers:
Angela Burns AM, Welsh Conservatives
Andrew Davies AM, Shadow Minister for Health and Social Services
Kara Ellard, IVF Patient
Lyndon Miles, Head of Embryology IVF Wales
Clare Lewis Jones MBE, Chief Executive of Infertility Network UK
Jackie Brown, Director of the Health and Fertility Clinic
Kindly hosted by Angela Burns AM
All are welcome and attendance is free.
To attend please register with kara ellard
[email protected]​as you can see ladies its now at the national assembly which i think is the red building near the senedd

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish.

1. kara (media welcome)
2. luke (media welcome)
3. kara's mum (media welcome)
4. kara's dad (media welcome)
5. Glensi (S4C research) (media welcome)
6. ravan and sam (media welcome)
7. andy (ravans dh) (media welcome)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP
10. miriam + maia
11. caroline
12. marc (caroline's dh)
13. Claire
14. Diane (claire's mum)
15. ? Brian (claire's dad)
16. Jule
17. Stu (Jule DH)
18. joanne (no media please)
19. justin (joanne's dh) (no media please)
20. Helen (media welcome)
21. Stuart (Helen's DH) (media welcome)
22. Lisa (Taffy) 
23. jo and baby lily 
24. jo G
25. jo g Friend
26. Carla 
27. Daniel (carla's dh)
28. helen
29. joe (helen's sister)
30. Mike (Taffy's DH)


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Sorry Kara I'm gonna have to cancel tomorrow, Rob's Nan has just been taken into hospital and is very poorly.  So have to stay available in case I need to go down with him, he's crap with hospitals (he had a bad experience with his other Nan).

I'm really sorry and really wanted to come down to show support, but would hate to have to leave halfway through.  I'm sure things will go OK and that you'll kick some but  .


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Third Time Lucky?
Welsh Fertility Funding
IVF treatment brings significant emotional and financial impacts on patients
which is only increased by the restrictions of Welsh NHS funding. This
briefing explains the Welsh fight for full implementation of the NICE guidelines
2004 promoting NHS funding for 3 full IVF cycles.
Tuesday 17th November 2009
6pm – 8pm
Tea / coffee and light refreshments
Conference Room 24, Ty Hywel
National Assembly for Wales,
Cardiff Bay
Speakers:
Angela Burns AM, Welsh Conservatives
Andrew Davies AM, Shadow Minister for Health and Social Services
Kara Ellard, IVF Patient
Lyndon Miles, Head of Embryology IVF Wales
Clare Lewis Jones MBE, Chief Executive of Infertility Network UK
Jackie Brown, Director of the Health and Fertility Clinic
Kindly hosted by Angela Burns AM
All are welcome and attendance is free.
To attend please register with kara ellard
[email protected]
as you can see ladies its now at the national assembly which i think is the red building near the senedd

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish.

1. kara (media welcome)
2. luke (media welcome)
3. kara's mum (media welcome)
4. kara's dad (media welcome)
5. Glensi (S4C research) (media welcome)
6. ravan and sam (media welcome)
7. andy (ravans dh) (media welcome)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP
10. miriam + maia
11. caroline
12. marc (caroline's dh)
13. Jule
14. Stu (Jule DH)
15. joanne (no media please)
16. justin (joanne's dh) (no media please)
17. Helen (media welcome)
18. Stuart (Helen's DH) (media welcome)
19. Lisa (Taffy) 
20. jo and baby lily 
21. jo G
22. jo g Friend
23. Carla 
24. Daniel (carla's dh)
25. helen
26. joe (helen's sister)
27. Mike (Taffy's DH)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no problem claire

you need to be there for your family


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

all the very best for tomorrow kara i am absolutley sure that it will be a great evening. sorry i can't come but not feeling great. worn out by the time i get home from being all positive and keeping the tears at bay in work.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Kara.. Huge amounts of luck for your speach tomorrow, I am sure it will be fantastic xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thank you all your support means the world


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

All the best for tomorrow Kara, I am sure you will do very well with your speech. Sorry I can't be there.


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Kara - goodluck.  

Sorry i can't make it. Dh can't get day off and i will never be able to drive down and back.

Kazzz


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Third Time Lucky?
Welsh Fertility Funding
IVF treatment brings significant emotional and financial impacts on patients
which is only increased by the restrictions of Welsh NHS funding. This
briefing explains the Welsh fight for full implementation of the NICE guidelines
2004 promoting NHS funding for 3 full IVF cycles.
Tuesday 17th November 2009
6pm - 8pm
Tea / coffee and light refreshments
Conference Room 24, Ty Hywel
National Assembly for Wales,
Cardiff Bay
Speakers:
Angela Burns AM, Welsh Conservatives
Andrew Davies AM, Shadow Minister for Health and Social Services
Kara Ellard, IVF Patient
Lyndon Miles, Head of Embryology IVF Wales
Clare Lewis Jones MBE, Chief Executive of Infertility Network UK
Jackie Brown, Director of the Health and Fertility Clinic
Kindly hosted by Angela Burns AM
All are welcome and attendance is free.
To attend please register with kara ellard
[email protected]​as you can see ladies its now at the national assembly which i think is the red building near the senedd

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish.

1. kara (media welcome)
2. luke (media welcome)
3. kara's mum (media welcome)
4. kara's dad (media welcome)
5. Glensi (S4C research) (media welcome)
6. ravan and sam (media welcome)
7. andy (ravans dh) (media welcome)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP
10. miriam + maia
11. caroline
12. marc (caroline's dh)
13. Jule
14. Stu (Jule DH)
15. joanne (no media please)
16. justin (joanne's dh) (no media please)
18. Lisa (Taffy) 
19. jo and baby lily 
20. jo G
21. jo g Friend
22. Carla 
23. Daniel (carla's dh)
24. helen
25. joe (helen's sister)
26. Mike (Taffy's DH)

no problems girls, seem people are dropping like flies and i hope we are not left with an embrassing situation of not many people being there considering Edwina is gona be there! after all this is about your funding and we really do need to show a united front


----------



## btbam (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi Kara, 
My friend isn't able to come tomorrow.  I very much want to support your campaign for funding but am not sure if coming alone would be sensible as I've found out today that I can't go ahead with IUI ( and therefore IVF referrals to C&W that I need) until after January - so feeling a bit too emotionally raw to come alone.
That said - if I'm feeling more resilient tomorrow, what's the latest time I could let you know by?

Good luck - if I don't make it, I'll be thinking of you all.

Jo G


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Third Time Lucky?
Welsh Fertility Funding
IVF treatment brings significant emotional and financial impacts on patients
which is only increased by the restrictions of Welsh NHS funding. This
briefing explains the Welsh fight for full implementation of the NICE guidelines
2004 promoting NHS funding for 3 full IVF cycles.
Tuesday 17th November 2009
6pm – 8pm
Tea / coffee and light refreshments
Conference Room 24, Ty Hywel
National Assembly for Wales,
Cardiff Bay
Speakers:
Angela Burns AM, Welsh Conservatives
Andrew Davies AM, Shadow Minister for Health and Social Services
Kara Ellard, IVF Patient
Lyndon Miles, Head of Embryology IVF Wales
Clare Lewis Jones MBE, Chief Executive of Infertility Network UK
Jackie Brown, Director of the Health and Fertility Clinic
Kindly hosted by Angela Burns AM
All are welcome and attendance is free.
To attend please register with kara ellard
[email protected]
as you can see ladies its now at the national assembly which i think is the red building near the senedd

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish.

1. kara (media welcome)
2. luke (media welcome)
3. kara's mum (media welcome)
4. kara's dad (media welcome)
5. Glensi (S4C research) (media welcome)
6. ravan and sam (media welcome)
7. andy (ravans dh) (media welcome)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP
10. miriam + maia
11. caroline
12. marc (caroline's dh)
13. Jule
14. Stu (Jule DH)
15. joanne (no media please)
16. justin (joanne's dh) (no media please)
18. Lisa (Taffy) 
19. jo and baby lily 
20. Carla 
21. Daniel (carla's dh)
22. helen
23. joe (helen's sister)
24. Mike (Taffy's DH)

hope you can make it jo and i understand your pain from a cancelled cycle

no problems girls, seem people are dropping like flies and i hope we are not left with an embrassing situation of not many people being there considering Edwina is gona be there! after all this is about your funding and we really do need to show a united front.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ok ladies i feel i need to be honest with you all here

this event along with all the tv interview and radio shows have and are very stressful for me and it takes alot of personally time and money to do these things

this fight for funding really is not and has never been about more funding for me personally, not because i am now lucky enough to be pregnant but i would have never recieved further NHS funding as i self funding 3 cycles and you are only allowed to fund 2 cycle while waiting on the nhs list.

what i am trying to say is i need you girls to support this and i do feel a little disappointed that so many have dropped out, i know this is for personal reasons and i do understand i really do but i feel the need to be honest about how i feel and how much work and stress these things involved and the fact i am fighting for your treatment not mine and it has never been about me.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Kara ~ Just wanted to send my   for your speech tomorrow, I am sure you will be fine. 
A little trick I have is to wear a bracelet or similar and everytime you get the gitters look at it or fiddle with it. Everytime you do it should remind you of the reason you are doing it and all of us giving you the support you need


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Third Time Lucky?
Welsh Fertility Funding
IVF treatment brings significant emotional and financial impacts on patients
which is only increased by the restrictions of Welsh NHS funding. This
briefing explains the Welsh fight for full implementation of the NICE guidelines
2004 promoting NHS funding for 3 full IVF cycles.
Tuesday 17th November 2009
6pm - 8pm
Tea / coffee and light refreshments
Conference Room 24, Ty Hywel
National Assembly for Wales,
Cardiff Bay
Speakers:
Angela Burns AM, Welsh Conservatives
Andrew Davies AM, Shadow Minister for Health and Social Services
Kara Ellard, IVF Patient
Lyndon Miles, Head of Embryology IVF Wales
Clare Lewis Jones MBE, Chief Executive of Infertility Network UK
Jackie Brown, Director of the Health and Fertility Clinic
Kindly hosted by Angela Burns AM
All are welcome and attendance is free.
To attend please register with kara ellard
[email protected]​as you can see ladies its now at the national assembly which i think is the red building near the senedd

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish.

1. kara (media welcome)
2. luke (media welcome)
3. kara's mum (media welcome)
4. kara's dad (media welcome)
5. Glensi (S4C research) (media welcome)
6. ravan and sam (media welcome)
7. andy (ravans dh) (media welcome)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP
10. miriam + maia
11. caroline
12. marc (caroline's dh)
13. Jule
14. Stu (Jule DH)
15. joanne (no media please)
16. justin (joanne's dh) (no media please)
18. Lisa (Taffy) 
19. jo and baby lily 
20. Carla 
21. Daniel (carla's dh)
22. helen
23. joe (helen's sister)
24. Mike (Taffy's DH)
25. victoria and 4 year old Daniel (no media please)

thanks shell, pix gave me a lovely idea to rub my bump so think i will do both lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am still accepting names til 2pm tomorrow ladies and gents so get your names down


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

Hi Kara

My DS is called Daniel.  And your PM inbox is full!

Hope to see you tomorrow.

Vixxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pm box sorted vixx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

kara76 said:


> thanks shell, pix gave me a lovely idea to rub my bump so think i will do both lol


Got visions of you doing the patting on head and tummy rub trick 

Come on girls rally round. If this was on the Weds/Thurs instead of one of the days I couldn't get time off I would be coming down from Bedfordshire to support you.

Kara have you posted on the gen Wales county boards


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

shell i did that with the petition but wasnt allowed multiply post


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I will post with a link to this page on the main Wales and the Glamorgan thread so it's the nearest to Cardiff for girls to get to last min


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks hun you help is fab

i have posted a link in the LWC board


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Come on girls its not too late to get your names down. The work that Kara has put in is amazing and so selfless considering she can't benefit from it. This is for us and so many others, a little support can go a long way. Nothing can change unless us the people stand up and be counted. Tomorrow is our chance to have a real impact. We need to be heard and fight hard, just as Kara has shown us. We can all silently hope that things can change and we get what we are entitled to, but if we want that change we need to be part of the fight.

Thank you so much for all your hard work Kara, it really is appreciated   

I know that people have understandable reasons for not going, but please those of you who can but are unsure about going please try you'll be so glad that you had gone and it will be a chance to meet others in your situation. Let this be your way of saying a big thank you for all the hard work, that in turn could bring you treatment xxx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Third Time Lucky?
Welsh Fertility Funding
IVF treatment brings significant emotional and financial impacts on patients
which is only increased by the restrictions of Welsh NHS funding. This
briefing explains the Welsh fight for full implementation of the NICE guidelines
2004 promoting NHS funding for 3 full IVF cycles.
Tuesday 17th November 2009
6pm – 8pm
Tea / coffee and light refreshments
Conference Room 24, Ty Hywel
National Assembly for Wales,
Cardiff Bay
Speakers:
Angela Burns AM, Welsh Conservatives
Andrew Davies AM, Shadow Minister for Health and Social Services
Kara Ellard, IVF Patient
Lyndon Miles, Head of Embryology IVF Wales
Clare Lewis Jones MBE, Chief Executive of Infertility Network UK
Jackie Brown, Director of the Health and Fertility Clinic
Kindly hosted by Angela Burns AM
All are welcome and attendance is free.
To attend please register with kara ellard
[email protected]
as you can see ladies its now at the national assembly which i think is the red building near the senedd

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish.

1. kara (media welcome)
2. luke (media welcome)
3. kara's mum (media welcome)
4. kara's dad (media welcome)
5. Glensi (S4C research) (media welcome)
6. ravan and sam (media welcome)
7. andy (ravans dh) (media welcome)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP
10. miriam + maia 
11. caroline
12. marc (caroline's dh)
13. Jule
14. Stu (Jule DH)
15. joanne (no media please)
16. justin (joanne's dh) (no media please)
18. Lisa (Taffy) 
19. jo and baby lily 
20. Carla 
21. Daniel (carla's dh)
22. helen
23. joe (helen's sister)
24. Mike (Taffy's DH)
25. victoria and 4 year old Daniel (no media please)
26. Emma (No media attention) (miriam and maias guest)

thanks shell, pix gave me a lovely idea to rub my bump so think i will do both lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well said pix   

Third Time Lucky?
Welsh Fertility Funding
IVF treatment brings significant emotional and financial impacts on patients
which is only increased by the restrictions of Welsh NHS funding. This
briefing explains the Welsh fight for full implementation of the NICE guidelines
2004 promoting NHS funding for 3 full IVF cycles.
Tuesday 17th November 2009
6pm – 8pm
Tea / coffee and light refreshments
Conference Room 24, Ty Hywel
National Assembly for Wales,
Cardiff Bay
Speakers:
Angela Burns AM, Welsh Conservatives
Andrew Davies AM, Shadow Minister for Health and Social Services
Kara Ellard, IVF Patient
Lyndon Miles, Head of Embryology IVF Wales
Clare Lewis Jones MBE, Chief Executive of Infertility Network UK
Jackie Brown, Director of the Health and Fertility Clinic
Kindly hosted by Angela Burns AM
All are welcome and attendance is free.
To attend please register with kara ellard
[email protected]
as you can see ladies its now at the national assembly which i think is the red building near the senedd

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish.

1. kara (media welcome)
2. luke (media welcome)
3. kara's mum (media welcome)
4. kara's dad (media welcome)
5. Glensi (S4C research) (media welcome)
6. ravan and sam (media welcome)
7. andy (ravans dh) (media welcome)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP
10. miriam + maia
11. caroline
12. marc (caroline's dh)
13. Jule
14. Stu (Jule DH)
15. joanne (no media please)
16. justin (joanne's dh) (no media please)
18. Lisa (Taffy)
19. jo and baby lily
20. Carla
21. Daniel (carla's dh)
22. helen
23. joe (helen's sister)
24. Mike (Taffy's DH)
25. victoria and 4 year old Daniel (no media please)
26. Emma (No media attention) (miriam and maias guest)
27. miriams mum pauline


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well said Pix   I'll second that 

Kara (and Jule  ) have worked so hard on this petition for you all....and need your support tonight if you can   

If anyone is uncomfortable about coming along on their own I am happy to meet up with you at the bay beforehand  -  just PM me with your mobile number before 3pm today   
(We are a nice bunch ..... so don't be shy )

Kara wishing you lots of luck for your speech - you will be fab x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww thanks girls i am so nervous, gona look over my speech one more time and then thats it til tonight

i really hope i do you proud. 

myself and julia as did you girl put a lot of work into this petition and this really is out chance to stand up and we counted.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

you are going to do fab


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey Kara I am going to do my hardest to get there to support you this evening.  If I get stuck in the roadworks on the motorway is ok to turn up a bit late?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jayne

thats fine if your a little late hun

shall i add your name?

so far i havent got through the speech today without crying!!!!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh bless you Kara. It's ok to shed a tear, thing is you'll prob have us all crying with you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if i cry i will be screwed as i wont be able to carry on lol, must be the hormones

im sat here in my dressing gown trying to decide when to get in the shower lol........

must remember to bring speech and clexane jab lol what a combo


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Aww Kara -  
If you are leaving at 2pm, I would say soon-ish. 
I am (allegedly!) working at home today and have only just got out of my dressing gown and had my shower. We are a pair of lazy mares lol 
Michelles post has already had me in floods of happy-tears today - so I cant promise I wont blub tonight at your speech but I will be rooting for you - I'm sure you will be fine when you get up there - you believe so strongly in what you are saying and you are helping so many people by getting this on the public agenda.  Go girl x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol we are lazy your right lol

i aim to be there at 530pm, parents are coming at 2pm and leave at 230pm ish i think

shower done so have five minutes to sit and rest. oh taffy we might all be blubbing by the end of it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Third Time Lucky?
Welsh Fertility Funding
IVF treatment brings significant emotional and financial impacts on patients
which is only increased by the restrictions of Welsh NHS funding. This
briefing explains the Welsh fight for full implementation of the NICE guidelines
2004 promoting NHS funding for 3 full IVF cycles.
Tuesday 17th November 2009
6pm - 8pm
Tea / coffee and light refreshments
Conference Room 24, Ty Hywel
National Assembly for Wales,
Cardiff Bay
Speakers:
Angela Burns AM, Welsh Conservatives
Andrew Davies AM, Shadow Minister for Health and Social Services
Kara Ellard, IVF Patient
Lyndon Miles, Head of Embryology IVF Wales
Clare Lewis Jones MBE, Chief Executive of Infertility Network UK
Jackie Brown, Director of the Health and Fertility Clinic
Kindly hosted by Angela Burns AM
All are welcome and attendance is free.
To attend please register with kara ellard
[email protected]​as you can see ladies its now at the national assembly which i think is the red building near the senedd

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish.

1. kara (media welcome)
2. luke (media welcome)
3. kara's mum (media welcome)
4. kara's dad (media welcome)
5. Glensi (S4C research) (media welcome)
6. ravan and sam (media welcome)
7. andy (ravans dh) (media welcome)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP
10. miriam + maia
11. caroline
12. marc (caroline's dh)
13. Jule
14. Stu (Jule DH)
15. joanne (no media please)
16. justin (joanne's dh) (no media please)
18. Lisa (Taffy)
19. jo and baby lily
20. Carla
21. Daniel (carla's dh)
22. helen
23. joe (helen's sister)
24. Mike (Taffy's DH)
25. victoria and 4 year old Daniel (no media please)
26. Emma (No media attention) (miriam and maias guest)
27. miriams mum pauline


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah Kara, put my name down and I will try my hardest to be there x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Third Time Lucky?
Welsh Fertility Funding
IVF treatment brings significant emotional and financial impacts on patients
which is only increased by the restrictions of Welsh NHS funding. This
briefing explains the Welsh fight for full implementation of the NICE guidelines
2004 promoting NHS funding for 3 full IVF cycles.
Tuesday 17th November 2009
6pm - 8pm
Tea / coffee and light refreshments
Conference Room 24, Ty Hywel
National Assembly for Wales,
Cardiff Bay
Speakers:
Angela Burns AM, Welsh Conservatives
Andrew Davies AM, Shadow Minister for Health and Social Services
Kara Ellard, IVF Patient
Lyndon Miles, Head of Embryology IVF Wales
Clare Lewis Jones MBE, Chief Executive of Infertility Network UK
Jackie Brown, Director of the Health and Fertility Clinic
Kindly hosted by Angela Burns AM
All are welcome and attendance is free.
To attend please register with kara ellard
[email protected]​as you can see ladies its now at the national assembly which i think is the red building near the senedd

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish.

1. kara (media welcome)
2. luke (media welcome)
3. kara's mum (media welcome)
4. kara's dad (media welcome)
5. Glensi (S4C research) (media welcome)
6. ravan and sam (media welcome)
7. andy (ravans dh) (media welcome)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP
10. miriam + maia
11. caroline
12. marc (caroline's dh)
13. Jule
14. Stu (Jule DH)
15. joanne (no media please)
16. justin (joanne's dh) (no media please)
18. Lisa (Taffy)
19. jo and baby lily
20. Carla
21. Daniel (carla's dh)
22. helen
23. joe (helen's sister)
24. Mike (Taffy's DH)
25. victoria and 4 year old Daniel (no media please)
26. Emma (No media attention) (miriam and maias guest)
27. miriams mum pauline 
28. jaynee


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

great jayne hope to see you later

the event has made it  onto my local radio yay.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll be with you ladies in spirit.  I can't get out of work as i had to book day off for scan.  So i know you will all forgive me!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Third Time Lucky?
Welsh Fertility Funding
IVF treatment brings significant emotional and financial impacts on patients
which is only increased by the restrictions of Welsh NHS funding. This
briefing explains the Welsh fight for full implementation of the NICE guidelines
2004 promoting NHS funding for 3 full IVF cycles.
Tuesday 17th November 2009
6pm – 8pm
Tea / coffee and light refreshments
Conference Room 24, Ty Hywel
National Assembly for Wales,
Cardiff Bay
Speakers:
Angela Burns AM, Welsh Conservatives
Andrew Davies AM, Shadow Minister for Health and Social Services
Kara Ellard, IVF Patient
Lyndon Miles, Head of Embryology IVF Wales
Clare Lewis Jones MBE, Chief Executive of Infertility Network UK
Jackie Brown, Director of the Health and Fertility Clinic
Kindly hosted by Angela Burns AM
All are welcome and attendance is free.
To attend please register with kara ellard
[email protected]
as you can see ladies its now at the national assembly which i think is the red building near the senedd

add your name and bring family and friends if you wish.

1. kara (media welcome)
2. luke (media welcome)
3. kara's mum (media welcome)
4. kara's dad (media welcome)
5. Glensi (S4C research) (media welcome)
6. ravan and sam (media welcome)
7. andy (ravans dh) (media welcome)
8. Pix
9. Pix's DP
10. miriam + maia
11. caroline
12. marc (caroline's dh)
13. Jule
14. Stu (Jule DH)
15. joanne (no media please)
16. justin (joanne's dh) (no media please)
18. Lisa (Taffy)
19. jo and baby lily
20. Carla
21. Daniel (carla's dh)
22. helen
23. joe (helen's sister)
24. Mike (Taffy's DH)
25. victoria and 4 year old Daniel (no media please)
26. miriams mum pauline  
27. jaynee 


Im sorry girls i cant make it tonight i am gutted ,i want to wish you all the very best ,i really wish i could be there lots of love ebonie xxx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

OMG OMG JUST SEEN THE WELSH NEWS KARA AND JULES YOU HAVE DONE A WONDERFUL THING FOR EVERYONE CAN'T BELIEVE THAT EDWINA HART HAS AGREED TO 2 GOES.

so sorry i couldn't be there but am thininking of you all. started crying when i saw the news. i know you wanted 3 but at least it is a start we are heading in the right direction..


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Well done Kara and Jule... you have done fantastic, i know you wanted 3 but its 100% more for those patients from next April... well done, you know i could not be there, we are unable to take ANY risks of being in the public eye at the moment for our dream to come true  my thoughts were with you


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

This is fantastic news i am so pleased.  I cannot belive it.  Just saw it on the news how amazing.  Ive just given a statement to western mail it will be in the paper tomorrow.

Fantastic news well done everyone for all your hard work collecting the signatures it has paid off, woo hoo


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi guys i didnt go either not been in the right frame of mind but we have gone back to panel with our case, hopefully this will help us.  Its fabulous news


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

jule i hope panel agree to help you. you so deserve this as you are kara have done so much to help everyone in wales.

i'm so excited to have been part of the petition, so wish i could have been there tonight.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Me too i was just apprehensive cause thought it would be bad news and i feel bit low but now im so excitied its amazing news and i cant believe it


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

as i was watching the news and heard it i started crying, then tried to phone my mum and she was trying to phone me.

it is amazing news you and kara must be so pleased.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

_*WOW*_
Amazing.Well done both you have done a fantastic job, i cannot believe you have actually done this!!!!
Im speechless......

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I have seen it on the news as well what a fantastic job jule and kara have done well done girls you should be so proud of your selfs                       what a brilliant thing you have done for,everyone


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Bloody fantastic news hun.  Well done Kara and everyone else for working so hard.  My husband and I are certainly grateful that there will be another chance for us should we need it.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ladies that is fab news, thank you so much for everything that you have done.  Just shows that if you keep chipping away at things you can change policies.

Can I just check if this try doesn't work (  that it's does) will be able to have a second try on the NHS, or is it just for new referrals from April.  Sorry seems a little ungrateful and I really am grateful from the bottum of my heart, but just trying to plan.

Thank you, thank you, thank you


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

FRom April you will be entitled to a 2nd cycle it is not just for new referrals it is for everyone. woo hoo


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

well done for tonight kara. it was really good, you did brilliantly.
x


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

omg!!!!! well done girls, i really don't know what to say im   with happiness, i thought my dreams of motherhood were gone after my failed fet in june but now we have hope for the new year and i cant tell you how grateful we are to you for fighting so hard for us all.

kara: you have always been an angel to me, when you helped me through my treatments and i thank you for all the hard work you have done, you have given me so much hope for the new year where i was dreading another year without children now i have a second chance. i could kiss you lol.   ( i was shouting at my mother "look mam, thats kara on the telly lol"


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara/Jule I'm so gonna give you both a hug at our meet in Dec.  Thank you so much for all your all your hard work it's really really appreciated.


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

OMG!! you are truly amazing people.....well done you girls.....

How you have changed the future for everyone!!!

Well done you angels..


Thank you...xxxx


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

Kara, just want to say once again huge congratulations.  You spoke fantastically tonight and I was fighting very hard to keep the tears away at the end of your speech when you did the thank yous. 

Jule, I really hope your appeal goes well for you x

Nice to put faces to names would love to have chatted but had to rush off to do my jabs

Jayne

Need to see the news now too


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi Kara

I wasn't sure where to put this but you are sure to update this thread - I saw you on BBC Wales a few weeks ago and heard that news that you were pregnant - I cried!!!! Tears of joy!!!! so CONGRATULATIONS       - I hope you have a really wonderful sickness free pregnancy and are able to enjoy it - you deserve it.  

And congratulations on all your hard work regarding this petition and getting more funding approved for fertility patients       I really think you deserve a great big pat on the back - well done - you have done all this and gone through so much to conceive  without giving up hope.  I really am sooooooooooooooooooo happy for you   

Oh, and the reason I have been away from FF for so long.....after my last treatment in September of last year I needed a break from all the fertility stuff so I got a job, applied to go back to college, oh, and fell pregnant naturally....I now have a ten week old boy called Dominic...he is gorgeous and worth the wait   

My very best wishes to you XXXXXX


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

aww,lola,congarulations,on,the,birth,of,your.miracle,hun,what,fab,news,hunnie,


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

congratulations Iola that is fantastic news it shows miracles happen


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Congratulations Lola - more wonderful news 

Well done Kara and Jule - it was wonderful to be present and see all your hard work pay off tonight and also to see the joy this step forward is already bringing to so many couples on FF. 

Kara spoke really well - it was a real tear-jerker of a speech..... (cant blame it all on my hormones!) 
Well done hun x


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Aw thanks for the congrats girls


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im not hormonal and nearly cried at end too   i thought it was really good im sooo proud of you kara and jule   well bloody done all the hard work has paid off


----------



## milliemags (Aug 31, 2007)

Just got in from work and heard the news. Kara it is so good to put a face to the name and I have to say although I don't know all the finner details I am so proud of you and so incredably indepted to you and everyone else who has campaigned for so long and so hard.  I wish I could have been there and witnessed it for myself, look forward to hearing all about it xxxxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow well done Jules and kara and everyone else for their hard work.  Now all we have to do is change the age limit lol (i am joking honest).


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Saw the news.. wowow.. you should be so absolutely proud of your achievement! I'm in tears thinking of all those who had no hope and now they do all thanks to you! 

Awesome news.. job well done!!         

I'd love to hear/read your speech, kara.. will you be posting it or is there somewhere on the net we can hear/see it??


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

my mum filmed all of her speech so you will all be able to watch it


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

You were truely amazing tonight Kara, well done a real tear jerker! Jules and Kara, thank you so much for all that you have done, you have changed peoples lives for the better


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

a real quickie as i am totally shattered and have just walked in through the door and i have work tomorrow also have interview on bbc radio wales at 845am and then maybe then maybe the BBC

girls we have done it and i truly mean WE cause this is what people power can do and i am in awe at the moment, this means that babies are gona be born that wouldnt be, we have changed peoples lives and dream,well certainly a step in the right direction and i am chuffed to bits for all those this is gona help.

lola wow well done you

thank you all for coming tonight, it went better than i could of imagine, sorry i didnt get to talk to everyone, time went so quick.

here is the announment which i found out at 525 pm ish, jule i bet that was a good answer phone message lol did i sound in a flap? lol
Tuesday, 17 November, 2009

TWO IVF CYCLES FOR WOMEN IN WALES

Health Minister Edwina Hart today [Tuesday, 17 November] announced that women in Wales will have access to two cycles of IVF treatment free on the NHS from April next year.

Since 2005, women in Wales have had access to one cycle of IVF treatment.

Mrs Hart said: "I recognise that this is an extremely emotive issue and I have been keen to increase the number of IVF treatment cycles available to women on the NHS within available resources.

"In Wales, our aim has been to have a fair, consistent policy for accessing this treatment.

"We ended the postcode lottery to accessing this service in 2005 when we began offering one free cycle of IVF treatment to women who meet clinical criteria set out by NICE and the All Wales Assisted Fertility Working Group.

"I have had lots of representations on this issue and I am pleased that I am in a position to go some way towards increasing the opportunities for women to try to have children within the available resources."

Notes:

The Health Minister will attend an event to discuss issues around IVF at Conference Room 24, Ty Hywel at 6pm today [Tuesday, 17 November].


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

one more thing i realise alot of you will have questions, re waiting list for patients already in the  system etc etc.

i think the best thing to do it pm or email me and over the course of the next week or 2, i will make a list and this list will be sent to Edwina Hart for answering, i do not know the finer details as this is such a new development im not sure they will lol.


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi all,

Kara & Jule - WELL DONE!!!  You two started the ball rolling and what a wonderful job you have done.
It is amazing that there will now be two free cycles, it gives so much more hope to couples who cannot afford to fund treatment.  The amount of petitions you collected was fantastic and the peoples voice was heard.    Well done girls, you are brilliant. xxx 

Lisa


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow Kara it was brilliant, i'm so glad i went! your speech was fantastic you should be very proud of yourself. what you and Jule have acheived is wonderful and so many people are going to benefit because of your determination. It was quiet an amazing evening and very emotional, all of the speakers were fantastic even after the shock anouncement threatened to ruin all of your speeches, lol....especially "the lovely Lyndon's" who did us all proud as usual, it was obvious that everyone was passionate about the cause and the cookies were yummy! xxx

LOLA C i think i cycled at the same time as you last year in September and its brilliant to hear your news, congratulations huni, wishing you all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Kara just wanted to say well done again and wish you lots of luck for your interview(s!) today (am in work so wont get to listen ... so please post a link later!) You is gonna be a busy girl!
x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

again kara and jule you are wonderful people for doing this for so many people in wales. i can't believe that it has happened and so quick as well didn't expect it to happen next year. 

it is such an exciting time you must both be over the moon. 

good luck today with the interviews.

jule i hope now that they agree to your funding after all the hard work you have done.

WELL DONE GIRLS


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

OMG, my DH just called to say he had heard it on the radio and could I check the internet to make sure he wasn't dreaming. This is amazing news, Kara and Jule you should be so very proud of yourselves    
Big congratulations for all your hard work paying off.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/console/b00nxcx6

2.48 mins in

this was this morning! im shattered lol

/links


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done again ...good interview as always


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Kara, Jules and everyone who attended the event on our behalves, i am in awe of you all. The amount of time and energy you have put into this cause is amazing.  It is a strong demonstration of democracy and people power. Yes we want 3 but wow 2 and from april. I thought they would put it off till after the next election and then it would be passed over. 

I so wish i could have been there to support you and say congratulations in person but i had ec yesterday so was otherwise busy. This is my 1 and only paid tx, and until today had all my eggs in 1 basket so to speak. It has given me some strength today to know that if this tx doesn't work then there is always april to look forward too. Hopefully i won't need it but your hard work has given me another lifeline. Yes i said lifeline!!!!

julsxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

juls i better go and see how your ec went

thank you for your lovely message of support. it has been alot of hard work buts wow its paid off


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

your interview on radio this morning was great kara well done.

i sat in the mu car in the school carpark listening to it was supposed to have already started work.  hee hee


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you ara naughtie queenie

i did the interview from a guest room in work, thankfully was boss was cool with this lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I heard it while i was in work, it didnt sound like you to start off with and then it did  .  You are very lucky to have a lenient boss


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the phone line was a little crap i think lol

i asked the boss and he was like 'yeah that fine, your are little star ' lol he is an nuts as me i think


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well done for all your hard work girls, a positive step forward for many people in Wales.  

Also, thank you to those who signed the petition.


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

All I can say is WOW!!!!!! this is fantastic news and will mean so much for me and my husband plus all women across Wales who needs fertility treatment. I'm still in schock but OVER THE MOON!!! 

Thank you so much, from the bottom of my heart, to all those who helped make this become a reality


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello ladies i just listened to ur interview kara you done fab hunx And i also seen your pictures in the paper jule and dh and kara pretty good write up isnt it girls        welldone girls you have done fabulous


----------



## btbam (Feb 19, 2009)

Simply..... Thankyou.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have some pics i will post up tonight ladies, miriam has filmed my speech and if she cant get it uploaded i will post my speech too. Miriam if you cant bring your cam to the next meet and i will bring laptop and get a copy please


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

brill looking forward to seeing pics x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

will get you copy on disk and post it ... still trying to upload it in email to you dont know why its not uploading at all ..will try you tube


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats a great idea

thanks hun


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

just realised its 2 big file for email and photobucket so uploading to you tube going to take hours tho says 14 hours pmsl !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

14 hours thats crazy, the time might come down


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/democracylive/hi/wales/newsid_8292000/8292957.stm

i came across this from when the petition close and went to their panel

/links


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

miriam7 said:


> just realised its 2 big file for email and photobucket so uploading to you tube going to take hours tho says 14 hours pmsl !


Well - she did go on a bit didn't she ...... lol  
Only kidding you were fab - cant wait to watch again (and bawl in the privacy of my own living room!!!)
xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol it was quite long wasnt it lol. it should have been 5mins but i think it could have been longer in the end.

my mum cried too


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

it failed to upload to you tube so am trying again


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ah poop i wonder why, maybe its the file type

if you send me a copy hun i will have a go and if that fails i will ask my mate who is an IT guy


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Just listened to the link Kara it was good wasnt it.  Anyone else who listens its at the beginning cause it goes on for 31 mins and i started forwarding it but its 2 mins into the presentation of the petitions.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Dearest Kara and Jule,   

Thank you so, so much from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

your thank you's make all our hard work worth while


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my speech in writing, i did throw in a couple of off the cuff remarks on the night lol

Good evening Ladies and Gentlemen 

I would firstly like to thank you all for coming tonight to support this event and I would also like to thank everyone that signed and helped collect signatures for the petition. 

I stand here today, not a Politician or a Specialist, but an IVF patient and thankfully one of the lucky ones.  Lucky because we were able to find the massive sums of money that meant we could continue treatment past our NHS funded cycle and lucky because we are now 17 weeks pregnant after 12 years trying for a family. 

Infertility can and does affect every aspect of life, yet it is no longer a problem that CANNOT be solved.  Attitudes towards infertility have changed and are changing all the time yet people that are experiencing infertility often feel guilt, great sadness and shame.  Standing up and talking about these issues helps people understand the great stresses and strains, not to mention the financial burden of needing treatment for infertility.  

Not everyone wants to speak out and some couples even keep it from family, friends and their work place because it is such a personal issue, well if you were trying naturally would you ask for time off work to try and conceive? 

I have personally felt many of these feelings yet decided early on I would be totally open about our inability and this has somehow lead me along this path to where we are today. 

Our journey started around 12 years ago and it has not been easy.  It has been emotionally, physically and financially draining not just for myself and Luke but for our family and friends as they are the ones you tend to lean on for support when you’re struggling with the burden of infertility.  It changes the way you look at life, to have something so important, so natural, taken from you is truly heart breaking and you don’t know if that heart break will ever be mended but you get on the roller coaster of invasive treatment because you have to try.  IVF certainly is not an easy choice to make and for some such as myself, it is the only ever option for that much wanted family. 

For us, trying for a child was a natural progression in our relationship, we are two people in love, there was no big long conversation, it just happened or not as the case was.  Each month we thought 'maybe this month we will conceive' yet it never happened and after a while you have to believe that something isn't right.  This is where the journey of infertility begins, it takes many years to accept that you will never have a child naturally, you hold on to the hope that you might somehow have conceived a natural miracle.  This in itself shows that no-one wants to go through the difficult journey of IVF.  The waiting for appointments, the daily injections, the early morning starts for scans so you can fit it in before work, the egg collection , the waiting for the phone call to say how many eggs have fertilised, the walking out of the clinic knowing you’re leaving your potential babies in the lab, the embryo transfer which is such a high to the whole treatment, the dreaded waiting to find out if it was worked or not and of course the huge financial bill you have to pay for all of this .... at least if we had funding that would take the financial pressure off which could certainly ease some of the pain when a cycle fails.  After all, IVF is not a one cycle treatment, which is why the NICE guidelines were put in place. 
  
I think in everyone's life you have to make decisions with infertility, some of these are taken from you and the path to parenthood changes.  You wonder if you’re ever going to be a family, you long for the stuff most parents take for granted and you know with each cycle the reward is so great and so very precious yet when the cycle fails you are left alone with hundreds of questions.  Emotionally you are left feeling isolated, depressed and alone, even with a great support network the pain is very much your pain.

  

This campaign has been a journey in itself.  I have never done anything like this so it was all a big learning curve.  I have done things that I wouldn't have dreamt doing in a thousand years such as TV interviews and radio shows. 

  

Myself and Julia Eynon set up the petition to gain full implementation of the NICE guidelines 2004, after endless telephone conversations and hard work we got the petition up and running.  Lots of people got involved to collect signatures, family, friends and ladies from the IVF support group.  I even emailed petitions across the country to strangers, people are very passionate about this subject.  My local shop collected hundreds of signatures and it became quite a talking point and I was very surprised by the messages of support I received. 

  

Unfortunately Julia can not be with us tonight, earlier this year Julia underwent a frozen cycle of IVF and had a miscarriage.  This was investigated and it was not her first one and it was found that her husband has a chromosome disorder called balance trans-location.  Julia was told she would receive funding for PGD and IVF though the NHS in Wales yet when this went to panel at the Health Commission Wales her application was turned down. They are now appealing against this dicision.  Again, this shows the lack of funding in Wales as I personally know a couple from England who are in a similar situation yet received funding and are now successful and are due to give birth after Christmas. 
  
We hear the endless arguments that the NHS isn’t a bottomless pit of money and I agree it is not but we are now in 2009 and that is a whole 5 years since these guidelines were published, yet we have seen no increase in the number of IVF cycles funded.  Over the course of our petition I have spoken to hundreds if not thousands on people in Wales and I would say that 90% of people didn’t even realise there was a restraint on IVF treatment and they certainly didn’t know that huge parts of England and all of Scotland get the full 3 cycles on the NHS.  A lot of these people were shocked to say the least that couples in Wales were not getting a fair system. 

Also, it is often forgotten that it is not just a women’s issue, it can be either partner or sometimes both that have been diagnosed with infertility. 

For us, funding our cycles on IVF meant re-mortgaging our house, using credit cards and basically going without things.  The luxuries people have well we didn’t, no holidays, no meals out! We even cancelled Christmas once! 

IVF is not a choice or an easy option by any means.  We have to inject ourselves daily, go through operations and be prodding and poked over and over. 

The UK after all is a world leader in the treatment of infertility.  Louise Brown the very first IVF baby was conceived in England and now Louise Brown is a proud mother herself, yet why do we have massive restrictions on funding?  And here in Wales where the funding for IVF is certainly not meeting the NICE guidelines of 2004, this means that couples in Wales are forfeiting the chance of becoming parents because they live in this beautiful country. 

Surely the Welsh Government needs to stand up and listen to its people and for future generations bring into place these guidelines as soon as possible.  Infertility is a very real medical issue that needs the funding the people of Wales deserve. 

Finally, I would like to take this opportunity to thank a few people that have been there for me through this difficult journey.  It kind of feels like I have won an oscar!!!! yet what we have won is much more precious.  I would like to thank my husband, Luke, for being there though it all, for listening and not listening when the drug induced mood swings have kicked in, for being put it awkward situations and for being you, my parents for all their wonderful support, my Mum for her endless positivity and being there when I needed her most and my Dad for being there when I needed someone to listen.  To Maggie, my mother in law, for looking after me so well on my 2 week wait and not letting me lift a finger around the house.  To all my wonderful friends, the ones that are here tonight and the ones that are not.  Even through your own personal journeys you have been unselfish and offered wonderful support in return.  To IVF Wales for being great and never giving up on us and lastly but my no means least, Lyndon I want to thank you for the endless emails, for listening and answering some probably daft questions over the years and for picking the best embryo.  You truly are a wonderful, dedicated man and an asset to all your patients, I know we will keep in touch. 

Thank you all so much, together we have made a stand and we will not give up the fight for IVF funding


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

oh kara- i am sitting here with tears rolling down my face. BEAUTIFUL! Thank you once again xx


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

A truly amazing speech...well done Kara and so much of that is true for all us ladies in waiting .....xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thank ladies 

it was quite emotional to read


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

What a lovely speech Kara.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

kara we are still trying to upload the video its not happning   ...will get copy into post to you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks hun

i am also hoping to get a copy from the lady from S4C and if i do maybe we can view it as a meet if it plays in my laptop lol

thanks for the kind words about my speech, i wanted to get across the emtional side of treatment and i think i managed that, i spoke straight after Edwina Hart!


----------

